
Ask HN: Is identity theft protection service worth it? - tmaly
I have been a member of Lifelock for a number of years now.  It seems more expensive than it use to be, and I don&#x27;t get copies of my credit reports anymore.<p>I am debating whether I should continue with the service.<p>What is your opinion on these types of services and are they worth it?
======
gry
A credit freeze is another tool; it prevents potential creditors from
extending credit since they won't be able to pull your file to verify your
creditworthiness. Temporary unlocks can be done when you need to apply for a
loan, etc.

[http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/06/how-i-learned-to-stop-
wor...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/06/how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-
embrace-the-security-freeze/)

------
kobly
Free- block your SS# at the source, [http://www.ehow.com/how_6926296_block-
social-security-number...](http://www.ehow.com/how_6926296_block-social-
security-number.html)

But you also want to have your identity checked for other risks, such as when
medical records , email records, address, and existing accounts can be
compromised. What is the best detection service? I'm not sure it's Lifelock.
I'd compare.

ID theft insurance- pays for the costs of fixing identity breach, and some
also offer a person who does the work for you filing all the paperwork and
cleaning up damage.

------
pbarnes_1
No.

Just register for a free credit monitoring service like Credit Karma/Sesame or
a non-free one like Amex CreditSecure.

That's all you need.

